# Деформирующий спондилез



## kissy (10 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Вчера прошла КТ позвоночника. Диагноз: Остеозондроз позвоночника, деформирующий спондилёз, кифоз и сколиоз. Донимают постоянные боли в грудном отделе, иногда при неправильном повороте туловища или поднятии тяжести происходит резкая боль в виде прострела. Сковывает грудную клетку и 3-5 дней совсем не могу подняться с постели. Помагает натирание мазью Дип-Релиф, но до конца боли не уходят. По середине спины вдоль позвоночника больно трогать кожу, словно синяк набила, больно прислоняться к спинке стула. Кто имеет похожий диагноз подскажите чем спасались.


----------

